# The Never Ending Journal to Perfection



## Jeanie (Nov 1, 2004)

Today is the beginning of my journy to perfection.  My diet will be constantly improving, as will be my training and my marriage!  

As I sit here I have chicken breast cooking (it is 6:00AM) for my lunch and dinner!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Morning Jeanie  


Good luck on your journey !!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 1, 2004)

Meal 1: 1cup Go Lean cereal
           3 oz Chicken
Meal 2: 5 oz chicken
1 cup Brocolli
1/4 cp brown rice
a small apple

Meal 3: 5 oz chicken
1 cup Brocolli
1/4 cp brown rice
1 banana

Meal 4: 6 servicgs egg beaters


I know I need to improve on this..any suggestions?


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 1, 2004)

G'mornin' Jeanie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Morning Jeanie!!     Good Luck with your diet and training, but I'm sure you'll kick some ass!!! Good Luck with your marriage too! If you ever want to talk, scream, cry whatever- just give me a call!!


----------



## dianas05 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Meal 1:  1cup Go Lean cereal
> 
> Meal 2: 5 oz chicken
> 1 cup Brocolli
> ...



Hi Jeanie  ,
You should include some efa's...how about some fish oil capsules? For another complex carb option, add some oats. Look at Jodi's shopping list for more choices. 

BTW, good luck with your fitness goals, nutrition, and your marriage. A fighter fights to the end...remember that!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck Jeanie. This is great. 

 As far as diet, a bunch of us will chime in... post your whole day's worth of meals.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Jeanie. Can't pass this journal up (Just don't let GoalGetter turn it into a whore thread, LOL ). Good luck and I'll be following along.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 1, 2004)

Looks good! I'll follow along


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks to everyone following along.  It is hard to eat every three hours (at least when it is healthy food ) 

Well, I added a little bit of chicken to my breakfast and an apple with lunch and a banana with 4th meal.  
I just had the hubby pick me up some protein drinks, pre maid, so this will make it easier when I am on the run all of the time.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Good luck Jeanie!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Riss in da house  I'd wish you luck but you don't need it


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jeanie!!

Woo hoo - A new beginning!! They are the greatest things ever -
A Fresh start.
A Clear mind.
A Focused body.
A Clean diet.

And you will reach your goals!! 


As for your diet. It looks good! A few suggestions I have:


> Meal 1: 1cup Go Lean cereal
> 3 oz Chicken


Consider adding some EFA's to this... and what about oats instead of the cereal (less processed)? You might also want to increase the size of this meal a little - more cals to start the day...



> Meal 2: 5 oz chicken
> 1 cup Brocolli
> 1/4 cp brown rice
> a small apple


Is this rice cooked or uncooked? If it is raw then this is great! If not, you might want to increase the serving a little.



> Meal 3: 5 oz chicken
> 1 cup Brocolli
> 1/4 cp brown rice
> 1 banana


Hmmm... Banana's are great, but I would probably have them around workouts or earlier in the day. Another small apple, some berries, some stone fruit or some citrus fruits may be better options here.



> Meal 4: 6 servicgs egg beaters


You might want to add some EFA's and some vegetables here.

Also consider adding another meal if you can...

But I think it looks nice and clean!!


Good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hey Jeanie!!
> 
> Woo hoo - A new beginning!! They are the greatest things ever -
> A Fresh start.
> ...


Emma I am so glad you are here! I was trying to decide what to do about the fats because I noticed that I really didn't have much in the diet. 
The rice is cooked That would be pretty nasty otherwise, however, when I was a kid i used to eat raw pasta! 
I have been eating so horribly and to excess (major biging from the eating disorder days) over the last 2 weeks so I am going light on the carbs until I lose a couple of pounds or feel less gross! 

Oh, I have added some protein drinks (Pure Pro) cause I hate eating that many times a day when I am at work, I amy not be able to get out of a counseling session in time to eat it all. Its easer just to gulp down a drink.
I also am considering throwing in an Odessy Protein bar a few times a week.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Today

Meal 1 7:30am
1 cup Go Lean Cereal
3 oz Chicken breast

Meal 2 (12:00)
Pure Protein Drink

Meal 3 (3:00)
5 Oz Chicken
1 Cup Brocolli
1/2 cup brown rice

Meal 4 (6:00)
Pure Protein Drink
1/4 cup of dry oats

Meal 5 (9:00)
6 servings of egg Beaters
 1/3 cup co-jack cheese 
I will get that fat added in when I go to the store tomorrow!

Going to Vote this morning! Then work, then school!
Total: 1648  Fat:33 297 19%  Sat:13 121 8%  Poly:3 31 2%  Mono:7 67 4%Carbs:142 456 28%  Fiber:28 0 0%Protein:205 820 51%Alcohol:4 30 2%


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 2, 2004)

Morning Jeanie  


I like the new pic .  You have looooong hair !


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

Yea, I had a few inches cut off.  I added the new pic since I have no pics of me from behind.....I dind't want anyone to think I was hiding a trouble spot!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

Good morning! Hey diet is looking good -- emma-leigh's advice is great. Go get those EFA's!

 How are you feeling?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

I am feeling a bit tired and I can't wait to get into the gym in the morning!  I don't get to go on Monday and Tuesdays.


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2004)

Diet looking good


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

This is Monday's totals *Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 1332  Fat:18 159 13%  Sat:5 41 3%  Poly:4 36 3%  Mono:5 46 4%Carbs:122 374 29%  Fiber:29 0 0%Protein:184 735 58%Alcohol:0 0 0%


----------



## sara (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey Jeanie I will be following along with your new journal 
Good luck


----------



## carbchick (Nov 2, 2004)

wow. what is perfection, then, for you?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 2, 2004)

carbchick said:
			
		

> wow. what is perfection, then, for you?


I was at 11% bodyfat and I am probably at 14% now.  I am trying to improve my overall physique.  Just little glitches that need to be fixed!  The diet is the hardest part for me b/c I am a ...no...I was a junk food junkie!


----------



## easton (Nov 2, 2004)

looking at how all of you take your diet so seriously and know exactly what you're eating..just makes me confused  It doesnt help that i am a HOPELESS cook and i eat lunch out every day :/


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey Jeanie,

How are you today? I hope everything is going well! 

Tuesdays diet looked good a lot better than the Monday! 



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> I was trying to decide what to do about the fats because I noticed that I really didn't have much in the diet.


Some fishies or some nuts or linseeds will do the trick.



> The rice is cooked That would be pretty nasty otherwise, however, when I was a kid i used to eat raw pasta!


LOL. I used to eat raw pasta as a kid too - although I used to put it on the top of our fire so it went all bubbly and then eat it!  

But what I ment was if it was 1/4 cup raw (which you then cooked) or if it was 1/4 cup after you had cooked it. But as these quantities were 'post binge recovery' levels it doesn't matter anyway!  



> Oh, I have added some protein drinks (Pure Pro) cause I hate eating that many times a day when I am at work, I amy not be able to get out of a counseling session in time to eat it all. Its easer just to gulp down a drink.


Yup. Ok.... Consider adding things to the shake (oats, yoghurt) or have something with it like some fruit, some fish-oil caps an oz of nuts at the same time. Pure whey causes a pretty good insulin response and the meal is removed from your system pretty quickly so adding these other things will help slow it all down a little.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 3, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie! Diet's looking good! And great advice from Emma-Leigh!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> looking at how all of you take your diet so seriously and know exactly what you're eating..just makes me confused  It doesnt help that i am a HOPELESS cook and i eat lunch out every day :/


Easton, I just started doing this special attention to diet thing.  I used to do the same as you.  I just decided that I want to see just how lean and healthy I can be.  BTW, thank you for standing up to me against you know who.  I never meant to insult him but I felt that I was being attacked...this is not the first time that he has done that to me and I just got tired of it.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Todays Workout:

LEGS
*Standing DB lunges* 
10lb x 10 x 2sets
15lbs x 10 x 1

*Walking lunges*
15lbs x 20 x 2
20lbs x 20 x 2 

*Seated Leg Press*
150lbs x 15 x 3

*Lying Leg Curl*
70 x 12
70 x 10 drop to 65 x 2
70 x 8 drop to 50 until failure(about 4)

*Leg Extension*
110lbs x 8
90lbs x 12 x 2

*Butt Blaster*
90 lbs x 20 x 3

Decline Abs
25
15
5
I needed energy so I drank a Mass Recovery Drink

Cardio 40 minutes

*Meal 1*: 
Mass Recovery Drink

*Meal 2:*
5 oz Chicken breast w/ 1tsp low carb BBQ sauce
1 cup Brocolli
1/4 Cup dry oats
1 Fish oil capsule

*Meal 3:* 
2 scoops of MyoPro Protein 
14 cups of dry oats
Fish Oil Capsule
1 medium size apple

*Meal 4:*
6 ser Egg Beaters
1/4 cup onions
1/2 cup mushrooms
1/3 cup cojack cheese

1 serving of ff/sf/jello 
5 peices of sugarless gum*Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 1604  Fat:28 253 16%  Sat:13 113 7%  Poly:3 29 2%  Mono:6 56 4%Carbs:163 565 37%  Fiber:21 0 0%Protein:180 720 46%Alcohol:2 11 1%


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 3, 2004)

Afternoon Jeanie  

Those walking lunges must be killers .


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey there! I absolutely love walking lunges, I used to do them all the time. Good luck Jeanie!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Walking Lunges...ahhh, I am learning to like them.  Hey, do you guys know how many fish oil capsules I should be taking a day and at what times?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jeanie

You're diet and workouts look great! I'll be following along and cheering you on!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

A strange thing.....I had my bf measured and I am still at 11% but i feel like I have gained weight over the last month.  I do weight a few pounds more but it can't all be fat cause I havent' eaten that many calories to excess..I am praying it is just water from the Candy corn


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Walking Lunges...ahhh, I am learning to like them.  Hey, do you guys know how many fish oil capsules I should be taking a day and at what times?



start with 10 a day  
you can spread them throughout your meals for the day except for post workout (no fat needed)


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

10 a day? What if I add cheese to a meal. That just seems like a lot...100 calories of fish oil?
  Todays diet info
*Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 1604  Fat:28 253 16%  Sat:13 113 7%  Poly:3 29 2%  Mono:6 56 4%Carbs:163 565 37%  Fiber:21 0 0%Protein:180 720 46%Alcohol:2 11 1%


----------



## sara (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> 10 a day?  What if I add cheese to a meal.  That just seems like a lot...100 calories of fish oil?



Yes!  10 a day   fish oil is the best fat you can ever find and especially it helps with the fat burning process when you workout


----------



## dalila (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jeanie , you've got an awsome body girl!! Way to go! I'll be peeking in on you too. 

Sara - don't fishies come in different dosages? That should affect the number of caplets as well? 

I take 4-6 a day, each caplet has 1000mg of wild salmon oil, standard ratio of EPA DHA.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Walking Lunges...ahhh, I am learning to like them.  Hey, do you guys know how many fish oil capsules I should be taking a day and at what times?



I think 6, spread through the day (2 in 3 meals... or 3 in 2 meal), is fine for fish oils. This is especially if you are getting enough healthy fats in your diet (salmon, nuts, linseeds).


Anyway - How are things going? I hope it is all settling down a little... 


Workout looked great! Ohhh... I LOVE walking lunges!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Yes! 10 a day  fish oil is the best fat you can ever find and especially it helps with the fat burning process when you workout


Yea, in that case 

*dalila*, thank you! 
*Emma* - I will try six to start....I have been adding soe cheese to my diet as well...is that okay?  And what do you think about a protein bar or 2 during the week?  Odessy in particular.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

Meal 1 7:30am
1 cup Go Lean Cereal
3 oz Chicken breast

Meal 2 (10:30)
Pure Protein Drink

Meal 3 (1:30)
5 Oz Chicken
1 Cup Brocolli
1/3 cup brown rice
2 fish oill capsules

Meal 4 (4:30)
Pure Protein Drink
1/4 cup of dry oats

Meal 5 (7:30)
8 servings of egg Beaters
1/2 slice cup pepper-jack cheese 
5 pieces if sugarless gum
a serving of ff/sf jello
2 sugar free creamsicles 

Do I need to add my spices and Equal to this list or are they non mentionable And what about the tea and diet soda that I drink? 
*Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 1638  Fat:30 268 17%  Sat:11 99 6%  Poly:3 27 2%  Mono:4 37 2%Carbs:136 411 26%  Fiber:33 0 0%Protein:224 895 56%Alcohol:3 23 1%


Last night 

i went back to the gym to train a friend and I ended up working out again! 
*Back*
*Bent over DB rows *
20lbs x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15

*stiff arm pull downs*
70lbs x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

*Seated Cable Rows*
50 x 15
60 x 15
60 x 15

*Seated Back Entension*
90 x 20
90 x 20
90 x 20

*Rear Delt Pulls W/bar*
60 x15
60 x 3
60 x 3


*ABS*
*situps*
60 x 2
twisting crunches
30 x 2


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey girly! Nice back workout! 

 As for fish oils (was reading some of the older posts), for me it depends on what I eat throughout the day, as Emma-Leigh said, because I also include some other oils in the food I cook, like sesame, or EVOO, or peanut butter, somewhere, plus the days I have salmon, that's 14g of fat in one 3 oz. serving, so it evens out... 

 Walking lunges - It's by far one of my favorite glute/quad/ham exercises.  I usually do 3-4 sets of 14 steps down the hall, and 14 steps back. I'd do 15 and 15 but i'm so anal about being "even" on both sides hahahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey girly! Nice back workout!
> 
> As for fish oils (was reading some of the older posts), for me it depends on what I eat throughout the day, as Emma-Leigh said, because I also include some other oils in the food I cook, like sesame, or EVOO, or peanut butter, somewhere, plus the days I have salmon, that's 14g of fat in one 3 oz. serving, so it evens out...
> 
> Walking lunges - It's by far one of my favorite glute/quad/ham exercises.  I usually do 3-4 sets of 14 steps down the hall, and 14 steps back. I'd do 15 and 15 but i'm so anal about being "even" on both sides hahahaha!


Out of curiosity, since I am new to lunges, how much weight do you use?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, since I am new to lunges, how much weight do you use?


 If I'm only going to do 3 sets, I use 20lb dumbells. if i'm gonna do 4 sets, i use 15lb dumbells.

 Once or twice I've used the 50lb ez bar on my shoulders, but i hate having all that weight on my shoulders.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 4, 2004)

Morning Sweetie   Just peepin in on ya!! Everything is looking great!!


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Do I need to add my spices and Equal to this list or are they non mentionable   And what about the tea and diet soda that I dirnk?


I don't count my spices, vinegar, mustard,etc.. into the list of my meals in my journal
you can list your tea, coffee, etc.. but diet soda


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If I'm only going to do 3 sets, I use 20lb dumbells. if i'm gonna do 4 sets, i use 15lb dumbells.
> 
> Once or twice I've used the 50lb ez bar on my shoulders, but i hate having all that weight on my shoulders.



GG, Have you tried placing a towel around the Bar?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> GG, Have you tried placing a towel around the Bar?


 yeah that's how i've done it. but it's the weight... i just don't like the weight on my shoulders... it makes me feel "weird" on my lowerback.


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> yeah that's how i've done it. but it's the weight... i just don't like the weight on my shoulders... it makes me feel "weird" on my lowerback.



Oh


----------



## Paynne (Nov 4, 2004)

I've been taking about 6 fish per day and not including it in my fat intake.  Is that wrong?  Does everyone else include it?


----------



## klmclean (Nov 4, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie


----------



## sara (Nov 4, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I've been taking about 6 fish per day and not including it in my fat intake.  Is that wrong?  Does everyone else include it?


I include it


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I don't count my spices, vinegar, mustard,etc.. into the list of my meals in my journal
> you can list your tea, coffee, etc.. but *diet soda  *


what is wrong with diet soda?


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Easton, I just started doing this special attention to diet thing.  I used to do the same as you.  I just decided that I want to see just how lean and healthy I can be.  BTW, thank you for standing up to me against you know who.  I never meant to insult him but I felt that I was being attacked...this is not the first time that he has done that to me and I just got tired of it.




ehh dont mention it. he's had a little go at me also at the end of that thread, but doesnt bother me as he's obviously a keyboard warrior


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> ehh dont mention it. he's had a little go at me also at the end of that thread, but doesnt bother me as he's obviously a keyboard warrior


Did you go back and see his lasts posts about me?  If not, you should definitly check those out!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 4, 2004)

One hour of cardio
100 situps
90 crunches ...DONE! I dont' know if I am losing energy or drive?


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> One hour of cardio
> 100 situps
> 90 crunches ...DONE! I dont' know if I am losing energy or drive?


Holy ****. I don't think I do that much abs in a month!

I don't think youre losing drive at all....


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> *Emma* - I will try six to start....I have been adding soe cheese to my diet as well...is that okay?  And what do you think about a protein bar or 2 during the week?  Odessy in particular.




 Good to see the fishies being added. They are the best source of fats you can eat and if you are not getting a lot of fatty fish in your diet these capsules are the next best thing. 

As for cheese - well, there are better sources of fats (mono unsaturated and poly unsaturated fats like those in avocado, olive oil, seeds and nuts) but if you want it then a bit of cheese is not going to hurt if it is factored into your daily diet.

Just remember than unsaturated fats will help your body to burn fuel more efficiently and to run more efficiently - so you want to make sure that the majority of your daily fats are from these and too many saturated fats will actually block the action of these 'healthy fats' to a certain degree so you are better off limiting them.

And the bars... Well... If it were me I would save those for cheats only. If you want something easy to snack on then you could consider making your own bars insteat - they are far healthier and just as good.


ps: Your diet is looking good! Keep it up!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Good to see the fishies being added. They are the best source of fats you can eat and if you are not getting a lot of fatty fish in your diet these capsules are the next best thing.
> 
> As for cheese - well, there are better sources of fats (mono unsaturated and poly unsaturated fats like those in avocado, olive oil, seeds and nuts) but if you want it then a bit of cheese is not going to hurt if it is factored into your daily diet.
> 
> ...


That is good to know.  I will cut out the cheese cause I was only eating it to add fat.  I may try to make some bars.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

Cardio 45 minutes  My weight has dropped from 129 at the beginning of the week to 124 today! *Meal 1 9:00am*
Pure Protein Drink
1/4 cup oats

Meal 2(12:30)
5 Oz Chicken
1.5 Cup Brocolli
1/2 cup brown rice
2 fish oill capsules

Meal 4 (4:30)
Pure Protein Drink
1/4 cup of dry oats

Meal 5 (7:30)
8 servings of egg Beaters
1/2 slice cup pepper-jack cheese 
5 pieces if sugarless gum
a serving of ff/sf jello
2 sugar free creamsicles


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Cardio 45 minutes My weight has dropped from 129 at the beginning of the week to 124 today! *Meal 1 9:00am*
> Pure Protein Drink
> 1/4 cup oats
> 
> ...


Wow Jeanie ! 5 lbs in a week ! Thats pretty good for the first week but do you want to do that much next week ? As lean as you are already you'll be in contest shape in a few weeks !!!!!! But seriously , wouldn't 1-2 lbs a week be better? less chance of losing lean mass ? Educate me girl !!! 

Oh , Good Afternoon


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wow Jeanie ! 5 lbs in a week ! Thats pretty good for the first week but do you want to do that much next week ? As lean as you are already you'll be in contest shape in a few weeks !!!!!! But seriously , wouldn't 1-2 lbs a week be better? less chance of losing lean mass ? Educate me girl !!!
> 
> Oh , Good Afternoon


Actually, that seems to be the way my body works.  Most, if not all but 1 pound was water, I am certain.  I have almost always doe it this way and not lost much at all.  I will eat enough this weekend to bump me back up then the rest of the week will even it back out.  It may not be the best thing for me but it seems to keep me happy.  
Now before the Arnold Classic I will hopefully get down to 9%bf.  I plan on going off my diet again for two weeks right around Christmas.  I am just tryin gto figure out what works the best for me!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Actually, that seems to be the way my body works. Most, if not all but 1 pound was water, I am certain. I have almost always doe it this way and not lost much at all. I will eat enough this weekend to bump me back up then the rest of the week will even it back out. It may not be the best thing for me but it seems to keep me happy.
> Now before the Arnold Classic I will hopefully get down to 9%bf. I plan on going off my diet again for two weeks right around Christmas. I am just tryin gto figure out what works the best for me!


I figured most of it was water this week since just starting a "strict" diet.  So next week you will probably lose how much? Just your experienced guess .


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I figured most of it was water this week since just starting a "strict" diet. So next week you will probably lose how much? Just your experienced guess .


1 to 1.5 pounds.  But I will stop there.  Right now I am down to 124 and that is how much i weighed in the pic with the veins running through my abs.  I don not want to compromise muscle either.  I am trying to build my legs....My pecs are already fuller as is my back.  I seem to grow pretty fast when I eat right and train hard.  I will let you know how much I lose next week.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 5, 2004)

Good afternoon Jeanie!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 5, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Jeanie!!


Hi Velvet!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Jeanie, diet looks great, and so do you of course! God, I would kill to have your body  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks klmclean! I try! 
Today I weigh 124.00! I think I am losing musle from not being able to do my regular bike riding.  

Today will be a total cheat day! Whatever I want, how much I want !
But I am starting clean,  well almost! 

*Meal 1*
1/2 cup Go Lean Kashi
3/4 cup Carb Well
2 oz Chicken breast

*Meal 2*
Protein Shake
wheat pretzels 
Now I am off to the gym to do Chest and some shoulders..wierd combo but my friend wants to do chest but I need to do Shoulders so I will do a few sets of Shoulder to make myself feel better before she gets there!

I'm back...I did 20 minutes of abs and then did Chest...very low on energy


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

What a busy day yesterday. I did however, find time to eat my favorite junk foods:

Hershey Kisses
Junior Mints
Sugar Babies
Tootsie Rolls
Tostitos and Salsa
Pretzels
Smarties
and now.............. But Damn they were good! Now I should have the needed energy that I have been missing to go and do legs!

*Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 3905 Fat:103 925 25% Sat:62 555 15% Poly:4 37 1% Mono:15 132 4%Carbs:560 2103 57% Fiber:34 0 0%Protein:170 681 18%Alcohol:1 7 0%


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 7, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What a busy day yesterday.  I did however, find time to eat my favorite junk foods:
> 
> Hershey Kisses
> Junior Mints
> ...


 Hey woman... your diet is lookin' GREAT!   

 mmmm hersheys kisses!

 Feels like forever and a day that we don't talk! I haven't been around as much. 

 Give me a call tonight (after 7) if you have some free time!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Hey woman... your diet is lookin' GREAT!
> 
> mmmm hersheys kisses!
> 
> ...


Damn straight!  BTW, I ate over 3900 calories yesterday  I might do it agqain today I used to do it three days a week.
Actually, i did that on purpose. In my lean pics I had taken I had close to the same diet but less strict during the week and more sugar free stuff on the weekends. I went back to the "natural" stuff cause the sugar alcohols have way too much of a laxative effect when you eat too much. It's really not easy to be romantic with all of that going on 
I have also been buy. I feel like I have been neglecting everyone here. I did find time to do some posting in a thread where one of the member was really pissing me off, though


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 7, 2004)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jeanie*
> _Hi I have missed you. I have been so selfish lazy and I have not stopped by to see one of my favorite members! However, I picked up a part time job too, so now I am extremely busy._


Hi Gorgeous !

No problem. I know you are a busy person. mom/student/wife/employee/IM hottie !!! You stop by when you can ! xoxox

I like your cheat day !  I do one every saturday !yum yum !  All day long anything and everything as much as i want !


----------



## Jill (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Jeanie!!!

All that chocolate sounds yummy....I had wayyyyy to much on Friday-there are like 500 mini choc bars at my work. I ate so many I ACTUALLY got sick Im with you on the sugar alcohols. I had 4 sf lifesavers yesterday and was sick as hell. I prefer the 'real' stuff

Oh-I am sort of cutting.(you asked in my journal ) Trying to lose some fat, and put on a bit more muscle at the same time.  

Have a great day!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 7, 2004)

I had the best leg workout today!  I have decided that I am going to have 2 cheat days since I don't need to cut unitl it is closer to January (for the Arnold Classic).  I am just mentally not ready to kill myself for nothing.   However, I will keep my weight under control until then.  

*LEGS*

Leg sled (45degree incline)
90 x 25
180 x 20
270 x 20
270 x 20

Leg Sled (30 dg incline)
180 x 25
270 x 20
270 x 20
270 x 20

Leg extensions
90 x 12
90 x 15
90 x 15  
Super setted with leg curls
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 8 drop to 50 x 8
 

Hip Abductor
70 x 20 x 3

Hip Inductor (?)
90 x 20 x 3

Calves

Butt Blaster
105 x 12
130 x 15
130 x 15

40 minutes of Cardio!


----------



## Du (Nov 7, 2004)

Damn Jeanie... You could do cardio after that leg WO? Thats a strong, higher volume workout, lookin really good.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey Jeanie! 

Shhhh... Don't tell - I am sneaking onto the internet at work!! 



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> I had the best leg workout today!


 That looked like a killer of a workout!!  But how the hell do you cope with those boring adductor/abductor/butt blaster thingies?? I hate those stupid 'girlie' machines!

I had a arse-whooping, sweating-blood, feel like barfing workout this morning too!! God I love it!!  Nothing can compare to that feeling - best thing in the world!



> I have decided that I am going to have 2 cheat days since I don't need to cut unitl it is closer to January (for the Arnold Classic).  I am just mentally not ready to kill myself for nothing.   However, I will keep my weight under control until then.


Sounds like a good plan. No use in killing youself with diet for any longer than absolutely neccessary.

Besides - this way I can also get the pleasure of eating vicariously through you! 

Anyway, I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

Sunday's diet was a ditto .  I am back up to 130 It will be back down by Friday.  I just am not feeling the pressure to kill myself right now to be ripped, hard and super lean.  I mean, for what?  But I will kick myself in the butt  12 weeks out form the competition deadline.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  

2 cheat days !  Now I'm Jealous !!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

I just can't help it.  I have an eating disorder!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 8, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I just can't help it.  I have an eating disorder!


 Shit, don't joke about that. I'm gonna cry! hahaha!


----------



## klmclean (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Shit, don't joke about that. I'm gonna cry! hahaha!


Whose joking? I always have, it has just been more under control for the last decade. 
Okay, time to confess . Today is my daughters birthday and I had a piece of the Cookie Cake....with icing . I feel so guilty .

*Meal 1*
1 1/4 cup Go Lean Kashi cereal
2 ounces chicken

*Meal 2*
5 oz chicken
1 1/2 cup brocolli
1/3 cup brown rice
1 medium apple

*Meal 3*
a large piece of cookie w/icing
protein shake
2 tbls oats

*Meal 4*
egg beaters (7 servings)
onions
mushrooms
2 sf/ff popsicles
2 servings of sf/ff jello


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

I am headed back to the gym for some well needed cardio.  I really hate myself and feel like crying right now


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am headed back to the gym for some well needed cardio.  I really hate myself and feel like crying right now



Jeanie, unless you look like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




then i suggest you stop being so hard on yourself. Seriously deep down im sure you know you're FIT !


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

*Easton:  *No, i really feel gross!  

*Shoulders*

*DB press*
20 x 15
20 x 20
25 x 15
25 x 15

*Upright Rows with cable*
50 x 12
60 x 12
60 x 12
50 x failure 

*Bent over flys*
20 x 15
20 x 15
20 x 15 
20 x 15 

*Rear delt pulls with bar*
70 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

*standing behind the neck press w/ db*
15 x 15
15 x 15
10 x 15
10 x 15

*abs*
*sit ups*
100 x 2
*abs crunches on ball*
20 x 3


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

just dont beat yourself up about it, you can do a hell of a lot more ab work than i can, and i dont feel gross!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> Jeanie, unless you look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Jeanie !  Cut yourself some slack !!! And I'm sure it meant a lot to your daughter that her mom would have some cake on her special day . 
xoxo


----------



## BritChick (Nov 8, 2004)

Good luck with everything Jeanie!


----------



## easton (Nov 8, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Yeah Jeanie !  Cut yourself some slack !!! And I'm sure it meant a lot to your daughter that her mom would have some cake on her special day .
> xoxo



exactly.. jeanie you have nothing to worry about


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 8, 2004)

You all are so supportive.  I did an hour and 15 minutes of cardio! 

I am a very impulsive person and I do things to the extreme.  My bf is close to the same as it has been and my weight is the same.  It is so frustrating cause my diet has been so bad that I have very spongy skin right now.  That is the part I hate, but not enough to put doen the candy .  I know I will eventually get it right again, maybe after this coming weekend.  My sons b-day is Thursday so I just feel like throwing caution to the wind for the rest of the week.  I hate it when I debate with myself!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 8, 2004)

I wanted to drop in and wish you luck


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  I only had one cheat yesterday!  I have never done that before.  I always used to keep going once I started but yhis time i didnt! 
Now, to get this water weight back off.     i weigh 130.2 this morning


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 I only had one cheat yesterday! I have never done that before. I always used to keep going once I started but yhis time i didnt!
> Now, to get this water weight back off.  i weigh 130.2 this morning


Morning Gorgeous  

Way to go girl   One day at a time.  Have a great day !


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Gorgeous
> 
> Way to go girl  One day at a time. Have a great day !


Hi G 
here is todays meal plan:
*Meal 1 *
3/4 cup Go Lean
1/2 oatmeal
4 packs of equal

*Meal 2*
6 oz chicken
1.5 cups brocolli
apple 

*Meal 3*
Whey Protein Shake
1/4 cup oatmeal (dry)
2 tsp peanut butter 
4 packs of equal

*Meal 4* 
McDonalds Ceasar Salad w/grilled chicken
2 tbls light balsamic Vinegar dressing
2 servings of sf/ff jello 
6 pieces of sugarless gum 
*Meal 5*
6 egg beaters*Ca*
*2 lori*
*sf/ff jello 2 servingssf/ff *
*es Eaten Calories Eaten Todaysourcegrams cals%totalTotal: 1604  Fat:34 306 20%  Sat:11 97 6%  Poly:5 43 3%  Mono:6 56 4%Carbs:147 470 31%  Fiber:30 0 0%Protein:185 740 48%Alcohol:2 15 1%*


----------



## Velvet (Nov 9, 2004)

Good morning Jeannie


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

Well, I made it to the gym and tanned for 11 minutes then did cardio for 45.  

good day so far!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Ahh.. the warmth of a tanning bed cant be beat.  Especially since its snowing here 

Where is the workout?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ahh.. the warmth of a tanning bed cant be beat. Especially since its snowing here
> 
> Where is the workout?


S-N-O-W-I-N-G???????  Yucky cold stuff!  It will be here soon ..
The tanning bed was kinda warm actually
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  It is the first time I have been in one in over 6 years!  I just need to make myself feel a little better with a nice tan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had to adjust the diet a bit today....My daughter and I went to the mall and I needed some energy so I got a skinny cappicuno with sugar free vanilla flavor......I didn't add it to my diet cause I don't know the exact ingrediants 
*Premier:*  Okay, I didn't work out today, it was my off day cause I will be training tomorrow.  
A trainer at the gym told me that I have probably gained some fat ans that is my softer look.  He said that after all of the sugar I eat it is no wonder.  He believes that I go catabolic during the week and sacrifice muscle.....I just don't know.  I do feel like I have gained fat though.


----------



## easton (Nov 9, 2004)

you guys arent worried about the potential health risks involved with tanning beds? 

just curious.. im a white fella to the core , always wondered about getting a tan


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> you guys arent worried about the potential health risks involved with tanning beds?
> 
> just curious.. im a white fella to the core , always wondered about getting a tan


What risks?  (ignorance is bliss)


----------



## easton (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> What risks?  (ignorance is bliss)



http://womenshealth.about.com/cs/azhealthtopics/a/tanboothworthit.htm


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> http://womenshealth.about.com/cs/azhealthtopics/a/tanboothworthit.htm


Unfortunatly, I am too vein to care   Actually, I don't plan on making  lifetime habit of it.  Quite frankly, it is more important for me right now to feel good about the way I look then it is to worry about something that may or may not happen years from now.
Dang, I really am vein!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Unfortunatly, I am too vein to care   Actually, I don't plan on making  lifetime habit of it.  Quite frankly, it is more important for me right now to feel good about the way I look then it is to worry about something that may or may not happen years from now.
> Dang, I really am vein!



Me too!   
Actually I have decided to take a break from tanning until the New Year, I've been tanning since February because of contests, that's the longest I have ever consistently tanned for. I usually only use the beds in the summer but I do love having a tan, I look healthier and therefore feel better.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Me too!
> Actually I have decided to take a break from tanning until the New Year, I've been tanning since February because of contests, that's the longest I have ever consistently tanned for. I usually only use the beds in the summer but I do love having a tan, I look healthier and therefore feel better.


Exactly, it is a nicer look and does make you feel better.
On another note, have you ever gone on a binge of sugar eating for a great length of time?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Exactly, it is a nicer look and does make you feel better.
> On another note, have you ever gone on a binge of sugar eating for a great length of time?



 Frequently... I have a wicked sweet tooth, in fact I have a whole set of them!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like the spray on tanning booths now.


----------



## easton (Nov 9, 2004)

theres a bed at my gym, maybe one day i'll give it a go if i can sneak in there without anybody from my work seeing me  (its a corporate gym membership)


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Frequently... I have a wicked sweet tooth, in fact I have a whole set of them!


How long does it take to get the puffiness back out of your body...or do you get that?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I like the spray on tanning booths now.


never been to one.  I like the bed cause it helps get the water out of my skin.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> theres a bed at my gym, maybe one day i'll give it a go if i can sneak in there without anybody from my work seeing me  (its a corporate gym membership)


If you do, make sure you dont go for too long or you may burn!  And make sure you clean the bed and wear your goggles.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh yeah I get puffy! lol  Usually if I have been on a big sugar binge it takes me about 3 days to er... deflate! lol  That's IF I drink a ton of water, at least four litres a day.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> never been to one.  I like the bed cause it helps get the water out of my skin.



I like the bed because it's nap time!


----------



## easton (Nov 9, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I like the bed because it's nap time!



ive been in one a few times before, but the noise was definately too much for me to possibly get a nap! dont know you you do it!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 9, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> ive been in one a few times before, but the noise was definately too much for me to possibly get a nap! dont know you you do it!



I can sleep through pretty much anything, except my husband's snoring... that requires ear plugs and no, I'm not kidding!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

easton said:
			
		

> ive been in one a few times before, but the noise was definately too much for me to possibly get a nap! dont know you you do it!


Noise?  what noise?  I have a radio on and the fear of someone walking in while I am in the bed in my birthday suit is terrifying


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

Is there something wrong with me if I hope someone walks in on me in my b-day suit?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is there something wrong with me if I hope someone walks in on me in my b-day suit?


 hahahhahaha! Let me know next time you're tanning.  hahahahahhahaha!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Is there something wrong with me if I hope someone walks in on me in my b-day suit?


Funny you say that, I did kind of entertain the thought of someone walking in and it turning into some crazy scene!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 9, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> hahahhahaha! Let me know next time you're tanning.  hahahahahhahaha!




Can I go right now? 



			
				Jeanie said:
			
		

> Funny you say that, I did kind of entertain the thought of someone walking in and it turning into some crazy scene!



Like who?  Only people I know that work at tanning salons, are highschool girls that look overcooked lol


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 9, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Can I go right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? Only people I know that work at tanning salons, are highschool girls that look overcooked lol


Well then, i shall clarify. The tanning bed is in the gym I go to where lots of bodybuilders work out...


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Funny you say that, I did kind of entertain the thought of someone walking in and it turning into some crazy scene!


No chance of that where I go. They are the stand up types and the door to the booth is locked...aw shucks....


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 10, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> No chance of that where I go. They are the stand up types and the door to the booth is locked...aw shucks....


I have heard of those.  Standing naked would be even worse! 

Okay, I am off to the gym this morning to do cardio and abs.....I will train this afternoon.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 10, 2004)

MOrning Jeanie    Have fun  !


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 10, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I have heard of those.  Standing naked would be even worse!
> 
> Okay, I am off to the gym this morning to do cardio and abs.....I will train this afternoon.


 Cardio and abs for me too, today! 

 Good mornign!


----------



## easton (Nov 10, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Funny you say that, I did kind of entertain the thought of someone walking in and it turning into some crazy scene!


 id have to say that you're not alone in that thought


----------



## klmclean (Nov 11, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Klmclean!   Thanks for stopping by!

Yesterday was a good day.  I got up and did abs at home for 20 minutes then did 45 minutes of cardio.  Hubby stayed home so we made up for some lost time ....by the way, he loves how I look right now and I am okay with how I look so it works for now!  We went to lunch, went shopping a bit then took a nap before we went tothe gym together!

*Back*
wide grip pull downs
60 x 15
70 x 15
80 x 15

Close grip pull downs
80 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

DB rows reverse palm 
20 x 20
25 x 15

DB rows palms face in
20 x 20
25 x 15

DB Rows 
25 x 15
25 x 15
20 x 15

Stiff arm Pull down
70 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

Rope Pull
70 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 12

The lean back machine 
90 x 15
85 x 20
85 x 20
85 x 20

Ab Crunches 
70 x however many i can do


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 11, 2004)

Damn Jeanie !  when you work a muscle you work a muscle  



Morning Gorgeous


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Jeanie ! when you work a muscle you work a muscle
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Gorgeous


That's what my husband says!      I am glad I can still make myself laugh!

BTW, I suppose my hormes were kicking in when I freaked out on Monday.  Not that everyone wants to know but I started my (period) like 2 weeks ahead of schedule.  Oh well.  I have come to realize that to be in my best shape I will only have to lose like 5 to 10 pounds MAX of fat by March,,,,,which I can do in a couple of months so right now I am just gonna try to maintain and build muscle.  Oops!  I have to go to work now 

I forgot to post yesterdays meals since I was so busy but here are the stats 
*Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 1612  Fat:39 347 22%  Sat:8 72 5%  Poly:9 82 5%  Mono:12 109 7%Carbs:126 395 26%  Fiber:27 0 0%Protein:197 790 51%Alcohol:2 13 1%


Today:

*Meal 1*
3 oz chicken
1/2 cup oats
2 fish oil caps

*Meal 2 *
5 Oz chicken breast
1 1/2 cups of brocolli/cauliflower/squash mixture
apple

*Meal 3*
Protein drink
apple
2 fish oil capsules

*Meal 4*
a large piece of birthday cake (my sons 13th b-day) I promise not to make a big deal over the cake. 
Protein shake

*Meal 5*
egg beaters (6)


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Jeanie   ever try "egg starters" ?  Costco has em'..... I like them more than the beaters :bounce:

G'mornin'


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie  ever try "egg starters" ? Costco has em'..... I like them more than the beaters :bounce:
> 
> G'mornin'


I don't have a Costco here where I live but I will try looking for egg starters.  The name does sound familiar! 
I just had a nice cardio workout followed by a tiny piece of cookie cake and a tiny piece of chocolate cake....then i SAID WHAT THE HELL.....and chased it down with 2 tootsie rolls and 20 hershey kisses. 
Right back on it though. I will have my egg beaters tonight.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 11, 2004)

> 20 hershey kisses


Dont really care for chocolate too much.  I perfer real kisses :bounce:


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Dont really care for chocolate too much. I perfer real kisses :bounce:


 That would be a tough call for me.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> The lean back machine
> 90 x 15
> 85 x 20
> 85 x 20
> 85 x 20



This the one thats for the lower back?  
If so, its VERY bad for your spine.  Maybe try hypers/reverse hypers.  

Nice workout by the way.  Your pretty strong.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> This the one thats for the lower back?
> If so, its VERY bad for your spine. Maybe try hypers/reverse hypers.
> 
> Nice workout by the way. Your pretty strong.


Really?  I wondered about that.  I just started doing them.  I love the hypers reverse thing but it is in the middle of the gym so you are made to feel like you are on display!!!! Definitly wearing long pants for that workout!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2004)

I bet you look great on that machine  

Yea, I read something about it here a while back.  I used to use that same machine.  I think that it was LAM that said it was no good.  P-funk might know too.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I bet you look great on that machine
> 
> Yea, I read something about it here a while back. I used to use that same machine. I think that it was LAM that said it was no good. P-funk might know too.


You are silly  I will see what I can find out.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 12, 2004)

g'mornin' Jeanie!

What's the plan for today?


----------



## Velvet (Nov 12, 2004)

Good morning Jeannie!!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Nov 12, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> g'mornin' Jeanie!
> 
> What's the plan for today?


I did an hour of cardio before work and 30 minutes after, along with a shoulder and tri routine and some abs. The diet? well, I think I will be tring a little harder next week

Hi Premier!  Hi Velvet!


----------



## sara (Nov 12, 2004)

Jeanie- I checked your diet for today.. getting better  Im proud of you hon


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jeanie!! 

I'm back home again! YAY!   So I can start to pop in more often now to annoy you! 

How are things going? Hope you had a really good day today. 


Your diet is looking a lot better!  Well done!


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!  Just droppin' by to catch up with ya...


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi everyone...Diet wont be too hot today since it is a cheat day.  I did stay within 200 calories for maintence yesterday but I had some junk too....as I will do the same today.  I am not trying to lose until January.  I have about 5 pounds, maybe 6 or 7 to lose so I am in no hurry to cut out junk on the weekends .  Still no cellulite of fat rolls so I am cool


----------



## Jill (Nov 13, 2004)

As if *YOU * even come close to having any fat rolls on that hot bod


----------



## BritChick (Nov 13, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> As if *YOU *even come close to having any fat rolls on that hot bod


Thanks, but I'm not lean but do look more round and soft and "sexy" as my husband calls me!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Jeanie!

Just wondering what body parts in particluar you are interested in working on for the comp...  for me it's outer delts, tris, middle back, legs and tush, all need size,  or lift for the


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie!
> 
> Just wondering what body parts in particluar you are interested in working on for the comp... for me it's outer delts, tris, middle back, legs and tush, all need size, or lift for the


Delts,lats, quad size and abs  and keeping the booty uptight and right!


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow!  We have VERY similar goals!!  I of course neglected to mention the leaning down phase towards the end....    and abs are ALWAYS a goal!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Jeanie  


Looking good in here   I see ya had some b-day cake for your son's *13th* birthday. Good for you .  Can't beleive you have a son that old    Have a great weekend


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is me at the weight I am now.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

Okay, I ate way too much yesterday *Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 4426  Fat:140 1258 30%  Sat:73 661 16%  Poly:15 131 3%  Mono:22 197 5%Carbs:581 2196 52%  Fiber:32 0 0%Protein:195 779 18%Alcohol:1 7 0%
Today will be better.  I am headed to the gym right now to do legs.  Yea, thats why I ate so much yesterday...for leg day today!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 14, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Okay, I ate way too much yesterday *Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 4426 Fat:140 1258 30% Sat:73 661 16% Poly:15 131 3% Mono:22 197 5%Carbs:581 2196 52% Fiber:32 0 0%Protein:195 779 18%Alcohol:1 7 0%
> Today will be better. I am headed to the gym right now to do legs. Yea, thats why I ate so much yesterday...for leg day today!


Jeanie ,

Your pic looks great    Hey , i like your logic , that must be why i do legs after cheat day !!!!   Work 'em hard babe !


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 14, 2004)

I had a GREAT leg day! I am a strong a## biatch!

*Leg Sled*
warm up no wright on sled x30
90 x 20
then switched to supersetting single leg and regular like this:
90 x 10 w/1 leg ss w/ 15 regular
90 x 12 w/1 leg ss w/ 15 regular
90 x 12 w/1 leg ss w/ 15 regular
50 x 15 w/1 leg ss w/ 25 regular

Then I cried in a pain/pleasure kind of way

Then...regular (both legs)
180 x 20
270 x 15
360 x 15
450 x 7 

*Seated Leg Curl*
90 x 15
85 x 15
85 x 5 drop to 80 x 3 to 70 x 5
85 x 5 drop to 80 x 3 to 70 x 5

*Leg Extension*
110 x 12
110 x 12
110 x 6 drop to 90 x 6
90 x 6 drop to 70 until failure(which was about 3)

*Abductor/the other one*
90 x 30 ss w/ 85 x 15
90 x 30 ss w/ 85 x 15
110 x 20 ss w/ 85 x 15

*Butt Blaster*
150 x 15
150 x 15
130 x 15

took a break, had a shake and a crappy protein bar
Cardio an hour and 10 minutes!



*Meal 1*
protein bar
shake

*Meal 2*
Grilled chicken salad from Dairy Queen
1 tbls ff blue cheese dressing
*Meal 3* 
Protein shake
1/4 cup oats

*Meal 4 (I grazed all night like a cowstarting at 7:00)*
Tostitos 2 servings
Pretzels 2 servings
12 hershey kisses
sugar free gummy worms 1 serving
sugar free russell stover chocolate 1.25 servings
3 sugar free chocolate chip cookies
3 cups cheese popcorn
1 super blow pop

eaten *source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 2786 Fat:97 875 33% Sat:41 369 14% Poly:8 71 3% Mono:13 117 4%Carbs:269 949 36% Fiber:32 0 0%Protein:162 649 24%Alcohol:26 184 7%

burned
*Calories Burned Today**source**cals**% total*Total:2982 Basal:132945%Lifestyle:77726%Activities:87729%


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Jeanie!! 

WOW!! What a  worthy workout!! And, I must say, an excellent way to rid yourself of those cheat-day calories!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Go hard J  
Hey i saw a show on fox about DQ...  Sounds and looks great


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank God I gave the other half pound of hershey kisses away yesterday or I'd have eaten them too . I weigh 132.6 today  Well of course I do Could it be that I ate like an out of control pig Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday night? I havent weighed this much since l started my diet last June. 
Well, i have no reason to cheat durung the week until right before Christmas. Hopefully I can get back down to 124 again by Christmas. 
Time to stop feeling sorry for myself.


*Meal 1 7:30am*
Go lean cluster 
3 oz chicken

*Meal 2 10:45*
Protein shake
apple

*Meal 3 2:00*
5 oz chicken 
1 cup brocolli
 1/2 cup oats
*Meal 4* *6:00*
Protein shake


*Meal 5 8:30*
6 egg beaters


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

I am going to starte posting calories burned and calories eaten. I must be held accountable
Eaten
*Calories Eaten Today**source**grams **cals**%total*Total: 1246  Fat:20 176 15%  Sat:3 24 2%  Poly:3 24 2%  Mono:3 30 3%Carbs:85 244 20%  Fiber:24 0 0%Protein:195 779 65%Alcohol:0 0 0%

burned
*Calories Burned Today**source**cals**% total*Total:2233 Basal:135361%Lifestyle:87939%Activities:00%


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Morning Sexy  

Nice leg workout  



> Well, i have no reason to cheat durung the week until right before Christmas.


  no cheats for Turkey day ?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

Well maybe a cheat here and there but i needto get my binging under control and set my priorities..I am really hoping that a lot of this is water that i am holding.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok Jeanie ,

So whats the deal in here ?!  Whats with all the junk ?  You know better   Sure you can still make your goals but all this junk is just going to make it harder to do and take longer. 

Jeanie , only you can do what it takes to get where you want to be . You are in control . Now take control and get your shit together girl ! don't make me hunt you down and  your  into shape !  HMMMMMM on second thought . LOL 

Seriuosly , you know you are not helping yourself eating that stuff so get your head on straight and get back on track. You know you can do it , I know you can do it so JUST DO IT ! 

how'd I do ? I've never done this before .   If I didn't care I wouldn't take the time to comment and you meeting your goals is important to me too. You are an inspiration you know .


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey there hottie!!!!!!     You know it's all water girl   .  I love hershey kisses, I like them frozen. Hell, I like all candy frozen1


----------



## Velvet (Nov 15, 2004)

Good moring Jeanie..it's monday..start of a brand new week


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Ok Jeanie ,
> 
> So whats the deal in here ?! Whats with all the junk ? You know better  Sure you can still make your goals but all this junk is just going to make it harder to do and take longer.
> 
> ...


Thanks G!  I need inspiration as well.  You are right, it will take me longer to get back.  It took a while to gain this weight back so I have been off track since the begining of October and part of September.  I am really gonna try this time.


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Hello.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello.


I take it you read my journal from the smiley you gave me


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Thanks G! I need inspiration as well. You are right, it will take me longer to get back. It took a while to gain this weight back so I have been off track since the begining of October and part of September. I am really gonna try this time.


you need inspiration ?  Jeanie , look in your gallery . Look in your journal . Look in your heart.  You have physical proof of your ability to change your body, you have all your buddies from IM in your journal urging you on  and in your heart you know you can do it because you have done it before .  And you can't tell me you don't get the whistles and  guys walking into doors and stuff because they are watching you instead of where they are going.  You have probably been the cause of more "accidents" than you know.  Now get out there and get that body you want !! and don't forget to send me the pics first


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 15, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> you need inspiration ? Jeanie , look in your gallery . Look in your journal . Look in your heart. You have physical proof of your ability to change your body, you have all your buddies from IM in your journal urging you on and in your heart you know you can do it because you have done it before . And you can't tell me you don't get the whistles and guys walking into doors and stuff because they are watching you instead of where they are going. You have probably been the cause of more "accidents" than you know. Now get out there and get that body you want !! and don't forget to send me the pics first


You are right and thanks for reminding me!  Thanks for helping me out with this.  BTW, that baby looks so much like you!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 15, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I take it you read my journal from the smiley you gave me



LOL, yes I am here following along!   
I'd give you some words of encouragement and motivation but gwcaton seems to have it covered quite nicely!     Listen to the man, he makes some great points.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Good Morning Jeanie  

How's our IM hottie doing today ?  Hope you have a really great day


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

Good morning me. I am down to 130.2....still a bit aways from the 125 I should be. But I WILL GET THERE! 
A neighbor of mine is moving and gave me a nice treadmill. It is not a $4000.00 but it is probably a $1000.00 one. It is electric (duh) and it has an incline feature and a heartrate feature as well as the normal speed, and miles per hour. I managed to run for 10 minutes and I realize why I have always avoided running on these darn things.....Man! what a butt kicker....just what I need! 
It became a family affairs as my kids came down and wanted to run on it too! Who am I to stop my 11 year old daughter who says her coach wants her to run 30 minutes a day and my 13 year old son who is taking the season off of hockey for the first year in 6, to argue. So i got off and did 10 minutes of abs and got back on for 6 more minutes. 
My plan is to increase slowly on the treadmill by a few minutes a day until I get up to 40 or 45 minutes at a time.


*Meal 1 7:30am*
2 oz chicken 
1 cup Go lean Crunch 
fish oil capsule 
*Meal 2 10:30*
apple

*Meal 3 12:30*
5 oz chicken
1 1/2 brocolli/cauliflower/squash
1/2 cup oats
 fish oil capsule
*Meal 4 4:30*
McDonalds Chicken Ceasar Salad w/ 1 1/2 tbls Ceasar dressing 

*Meal 5 7:30*
8 egg beaters
onions
muchrooms
2 almonds


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice !  I wore out 2 treadmills before I got my magnetic bike. This thing has more resistance than I'll ever need !


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 16, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice ! I wore out 2 treadmills before I got my magnetic bike. This thing has more resistance than I'll ever need !


 I used to love the treadmill, until I tried an elliptical trainer. And then I tried a stairmaster, and forgot about everything else. 

 Now I'm trying to accept the bike into my life. I really need to multi-mode my cardio, and that bike is a friggin challenge.  I've never even done a spinning class because I have something against stationary bikes.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW, a FREE treadmill?  It's karma girl, smiling down on you!!!  Things are looking up!  Have a great day Jeanie


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> I used to love the treadmill, until I tried an elliptical trainer. And then I tried a stairmaster, and forgot about everything else.
> 
> Now I'm trying to accept the bike into my life. I really need to multi-mode my cardio, and that bike is a friggin challenge.  I've never even done a spinning class because I have something against stationary bikes.



just give spinning one shot..just a lil one...I think you'd love it..it's a huge challenge...I come out sweatin buckets and my face beat red..it really kicks my tail!  And it's usually a high energy class with your leader yelling the whole way to the finish line!  At least it's like that in my gym where we have an awesome little peppy girl as our instructor!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

I've thought about taking a spinning class.  I think it'd be pretty darn cool.

Our gym has the spinning room pitch black, techno like music playing with black strobe lights.............

Morning Jeanie


----------



## Velvet (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> I've thought about taking a spinning class.  I think it'd be pretty darn cool.
> 
> Our gym has the spinning room pitch black, techno like music playing with black strobe lights.............
> 
> Morning Jeanie



Now THAT sounds ultra cool!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

it does.  Could you imagine the adrenalin rush.....I LOVE doing cardio to techno!!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> it does.  Could you imagine the adrenalin rush.....I LOVE doing cardio to techno!!!!



Me too!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

HAHHAHHAHAHAHAHA...do you ever catch yourself bobbing your head or jog/sprint or walking to the beat?  

Now, if they only had virtual headsets where you could pick the "place and atmosphere" to which you were working out in.....oh and the people that were around you!!!  Now THAT would be crazy fun!!!!  I've been wanting to look into something like that.


----------



## sara (Nov 16, 2004)

How are you doing


----------



## BritChick (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> HAHHAHHAHAHAHAHA...do you ever catch yourself bobbing your head or jog/sprint or walking to the beat?
> 
> Now, if they only had virtual headsets where you could pick the "place and atmosphere" to which you were working out in.....oh and the people that were around you!!!  Now THAT would be crazy fun!!!!  I've been wanting to look into something like that.



Damn, get on it and patent the idea!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

I am glad everyone is having fun in here!  Hey Babs, which gym is the techno blackligt thing at?

Oh, I forgot my friggen protein shakes today so I had to S--t--r--e--t--c--h my apple, oats, chicken and broccoli.  I am cutting out of work early to stop at a store for a protein bar ofr shake before class.  I hat it when I do that!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Me kickin your ass!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Damn, get on it and patent the idea!!!




Okay


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> I am glad everyone is having fun in here!  Hey Babs, which gym is the techno blackligt thing at?
> 
> Oh, I forgot my friggen protein shakes today so I had to S--t--r--e--t--c--h my apple, oats, chicken and broccoli.  I am cutting out of work early to stop at a store for a protein bar ofr shake before class.  I hat it when I do that!



Girl, I've done that PLENTY of times and it's very upsetting.  Puts ya in a bad mood all day.

Downtown gym.  have you been there?  It's 3 floors....oh...and you'll mostly see men down there.........Ya know...it's close to Germain Villiage and you KNOW what people say about that....


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

BabsieGirl said:
			
		

> Girl, I've done that PLENTY of times and it's very upsetting. Puts ya in a bad mood all day.
> 
> Downtown gym. have you been there? It's 3 floors....oh...and you'll mostly see men down there.........Ya know...it's close to Germain Villiage and you KNOW what people say about that....


yea, I have been there.  That explains the techno music! 
How often do they do the spinning? 

Thanks Rissole!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

15 minutes straight on the treadmill. most of it was running 
crunches on exercise ball  regular and oblique


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous  

Whats on the agenda today ?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Gorgeous
> 
> Whats on the agenda today ?


Hi G!  well, I don't have to work today so I am off to do cardio then I have a ton of school work to do and some housework.  I am down to 128.4 today I sewar I will never eat that much chocolate again for such a long period of time.  I really can do it once or twice a month but anymore then that and I slip and can't stop and it finally catches up to me and sits right in my abs


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie   Do you find that the chocolate monster can only get it's claws into your during a certain time of the month?  I do...any other time and I can tell it to go fuck itself..but not during girly time..but hey..one week out of 4 aint bad for eating crap...ha ha..well, unless you are competing of course


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Jeanie  Do you find that the chocolate monster can only get it's claws into your during a certain time of the month? I do...any other time and I can tell it to go fuck itself..but not during girly time..but hey..one week out of 4 aint bad for eating crap...ha ha..well, unless you are competing of course


Yes, I get that craving and also a craving for salt.  once a month isn't too bad.  
Isn't this cute? 

 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


----------



## Velvet (Nov 17, 2004)

bwahahahahaha, that IS cute...poor bunny..vieope would be so sad


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

oohhhh!   


			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> bwahahahahaha, that IS cute...poor bunny..vieope would be so sad


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

*Cardio*45 minutes on the stationary bike 
15 on the eliptical

*Meal 1(PWO) 10:30*
2 1/2 scoops Whey Protein
1/2 cup dry oats
apple


*Meal 2 *
Egg beaters 1 1/2 cups
squash/brocolli/cauliflower
1/4 cup dry oats

Coffee w/ 2%milk 1/3 cup of mlk


*Meal 3*
Protein shake
1/4 cup Go lean crunch 

*Meal 4*
Protein shake.

*Meal 5*
*1TBLS chuncky peanut butter*
*ss/ff jello*

Calories eaten 1447  16% fat  25% carbs 53%Protein
Calories Burned 2944




*Chest I don't know what these machine are cause I usually use weights *

Iso lateral machine 
25 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15

Close Grip chest machine
35 x 15
35 x 15
35 x 15

Cable Cross-Overs
30 x 20
40 x 15
40 x 15

decline db press
25 x 15
25 x 15
25 x 15


Bi's
Cable Curls
40 x 15
50 x 15
50 x 15

decline DB curls
8 x 20
8 x 20
8 x 20

seated hammer curls
10 x 15 drop to 8 x 5
10 x 15 drop to 8 x 5
10 x 15 drop to 8 x 5

Cardio again!
stationary bike 30 minutes
100 sit ups
3 x 15 reverse crunches on ball


----------



## BritChick (Nov 17, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie, how's life?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Jeanie, how's life?


Hi Brit!  will be better when I get some of this fat off!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Jeanie.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Jeanie just be glad you don't work in a grocery store .  The holiday candies and treats are everywhere!   The other day I walked past a double sealed 20 lb box of chocolate stars and I could smell the chocolate.  I asked my buddy Lisa if she smelled it and she thought I was weird . Today I gave into a handful of haystacks!  This weekend starts the holiday dinners , 2 this weekend , one Thursday and another next weekend so the diet is going to hell for the next week. Oh well . LOL


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie.


 Hi Priemer!  

Hey G, I do work in a grocery store on the weekends for my sister and brother-in-law!  It is an Italian market and I work in the kitchen and sometimes help with the cash register.....those darn candy stands stare me in the face begging for me to bring them home! 

 

 

 

 http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZS


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

Damn candy stands


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 17, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jeanie just be glad you don't work in a grocery store . The holiday candies and treats are everywhere! The other day I walked past a double sealed 20 lb box of chocolate stars and I could smell the chocolate. I asked my buddy Lisa if she smelled it and she thought I was weird . Today I gave into a handful of haystacks! This weekend starts the holiday dinners , 2 this weekend , one Thursday and another next weekend so the diet is going to hell for the next week. Oh well . LOL


Holidays are definitly here!  You are lean enough to not have to worry about gaining a few pounds,,,,,,that's why you are doing cardio 2 x a day!


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 17, 2004)

I only do cardio 2x a day on Tuesday , once a day the rest of the time. No cardio the day before and day of legs .  But Yes i will not be missing any cardio during this time


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

I am back down to 126.8...still a little further to go so I can be real bad around Christmas! 



Today I have to give 2 guidance lessons in my school....this will burn quite a few calories! 


*meal 1 7:30*
3 oz chicken
1 cup gp lean crunch


*meal 2 10:30*
Protien shake

*Meal 3*
4 oz chicken
large apple
1/2 cup veges

*Meal 4*
Protein Bar
1/2 c dry oats
1 1/2 tsp peanut butter

*Meal 5*
8 egg beaters
ss/ff/jello

No work out today REST
Calories Eaten 1591  Fat21%    Carbs 29%   Protein 47%
Calories Burned 2218


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 18, 2004)

Morning Hottie


----------



## Velvet (Nov 18, 2004)

your smilies kill me..miss smilie queen...wassup Jeanie??


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 18, 2004)

Good Morning!!!


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jeanie.   
Congrats on getting you weight to 126lbs, what's your goal?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 18, 2004)

Good news on the w8 babe, keep at it!! btw... love ur smilies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brit, her target is in her sig


----------



## PreMier (Nov 18, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jeanie.
> Congrats on getting you weight to 126lbs, what's your goal?


Goal weight 123 9 bf%


----------



## klmclean (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi Jeanie, sorry I haven't been by lately. Glad to see everything is going good for you


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good news on the w8 babe, keep at it!! btw... love ur smilies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, my target is my sig but with a more visible six pack, bigger glutes and wider lats!  
I love these smilies too!  They make me smile


----------



## BritChick (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Yes, my target is my sig but with a more visible six pack, bigger glutes and wider lats!
> I love these smilies too!  They make me smile



Duh... totally missed that!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 19, 2004)

125.8 today! 

I knew it was water i was hoding but it was ugly. Off to the gym.......


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

Good Morning Sunshine  


TGIF !  HAve a great day babe !


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 19, 2004)

Cardio 40 minutes on stationary bike
15 minutes on eliptical
110 sit ups
90 oblique crunches

*Meal 1* 8:30
1 cup Go Lean Crunch
3 oz chicken breast
*Meal 2 *11:45
4 Oz Chicken
1/4 cup dry oats
cappuccino! *cappuccino*

 

*Meal 3*
Protein Cookie
6 honey wheat pretzels

*Meal 4*

*Meal 5*


----------



## BritChick (Nov 19, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie, happy Friday to ya girlie!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 19, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Jeanie, happy Friday to ya girlie!


Thank you!  Finally the weekend is here!  


*Shoulders/Tris/Back*
Seated DB Press
15 x 20
20 x 15
25 x 15
30 x 8
25 x 10

Bent over DB raises (rear delts)
25 x 10
25 x 10 drop to 20 x 6 drop to 15 x 5
repeat
repeat

Standing one arm DB behind the neck press
10 x 20
15 x 15
15 x 15
15 x 15

Rope pulls
60 x 20
80 x 15
80 x 15
80 x 15

lateral raises 
10  x 6 drop to 5 x 10
repeat 3 times

bent arm lateral raises in front
15 x 15
15 x 10 drop to 10 x 10
15 x 8 drop to 10 x 8 drop to 5 x 6
15 x 8 drop to 10 x 8 drop to 5 x 6

Lat Pull Downs
70 x 15
85 x 10
85 x 10
70 x 15

stiff arm pull downs
70 x 15
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 10

V-bar push downs (tris)
70 x 15
70 x 15
80 x 15

curvy bar standing backward
60 x 15
70 x 15
70 x 15

Curvy bar push downs
70 x 15
80 x 12
90 x 12
90 x 10 drop till burned out

Decline abs
15
added 25#weight and did 5
again


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 19, 2004)

Here is a picture of me back in 1997 when I first started working out. What a whimp! Please....no comments about the underware I am wearing and how high it is pulled up...it was 1997.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow, you look like the Jeannie on TV with blonde hair.  Oh, and nice boxer shorts


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 19, 2004)

wow Jeanie , those are some strrong stiff arm pulldowns


----------



## klmclean (Nov 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me back in 1997 when I first started working out. What a whimp! Please....no comments about the underware I am wearing and how high it is pulled up...it was 1997.


 I had a pair too  Were they Calvin Klein? In fact I think I still have them hanging around in my dresser


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 19, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me back in 1997 when I first started working out. What a whimp! Please....no comments about the underware I am wearing and how high it is pulled up...it was 1997.


You had killer genetics even back then. Nice shoulders, ripples in the stomach and triceps already showing development.


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 20, 2004)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I had a pair too  Were they Calvin Klein? In fact I think I still have them hanging around in my dresser


Yep!  They were Calvin Kleins! 
Yes, I had blond hair for a long time then decided to be natural.  
I suppose i have good genetics, I was just noticing that my abs didn't look bad back then!

Did Back Today...I will post tomorrow cause I am tired!  I also did 35 minutes of cardio


----------



## klmclean (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi Jeanie  

How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey Sexy  

How are you ?


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi G!  Hi Klmclean!  

Very busy here.  Finals week is coming and we are also looking to sell our house!  Lots going on so I wont be on here very often.  I can't wait until Christmas break!  I hope you all are doing well!
I did do legs yesterday and some cardio....Diet is not bad,  I had a cheat weekend but I didn't go crazy with it.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of me back in 1997 when I first started working out. What a whimp! Please....no comments about the underware I am wearing and how high it is pulled up...it was 1997.



You have a very pretty face Jeanie!  Nice underwear    j/k


----------



## BritChick (Nov 22, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Jeanie!!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 22, 2004)

You looked good in that pic, babe.


----------



## sara (Nov 27, 2004)

Jeanie? How are you doing girl?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Sexy Girl  


How was Thanksgiving ?  I ate way tooo much . way to often    Back on the wagon starting Monday


----------



## Velvet (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie..are you MIA?


----------



## BritChick (Nov 29, 2004)

Good morning Jeanie... how were finals?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 1, 2004)

the turkey swallowed her

Jeanie, WHERE THE HECK ARE YOU SISTER???

hello....elllo.........elllo........ello.......anybody there...ere....ere....ere...ere

hehehe


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 7, 2004)

Where's Jeanie ?




*we miss you ! *


----------



## Egoatdoor (Dec 7, 2004)

Jeanie has left the building.


----------



## klmclean (Dec 7, 2004)

Are you ever coming back


----------



## sara (Dec 7, 2004)

Im worried about her


----------



## Velvet (Dec 8, 2004)

hello...ooo...oo...o ?


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Jeanie come back!


----------



## Jeanie (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi everyone!  I am alive and well!  I just finished finals and my daughter has a lot of basketball tournaments going on so it has been tough getting on here!

I missed everyone!  
Thanksgiving wan'st too bad, I have gained a few pounds but I am on the losing track.  It is tough staying lean!


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 13, 2004)

There she is!   I thought you pulled the old _'show em' your underware and run' _ Deal


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 13, 2004)

Morning Gorgeous   


Missed you bunches !  Hope you can come around a little more often  now that finals are over .


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Hun!!  I have been busy too!!  Glad you are back and doing well!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 20, 2004)

OMG...pinch me

HI HI HI Jeanie beanie


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jeanie  




Miss you around here


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas Jeanie.

 Where ever you are I wish you the best!!


----------



## Du (Dec 25, 2004)

I miss Jeanie.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 11, 2005)

Where oh where is my jeanie today....oh where oh where could she beeeeeeeeeeeee?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 24, 2005)

*A brief visit*

 Hi everyone!  I miss all of you!  I am so busy with school that I have to stay away from this forum 

LAst quarter I got my first B-.  I had a 4.0  I blame much of it on me not doing my work because I was so obssesed with looking good and staying interactive oin this forum.  I will be back more this summer.  

Just to let you al know.  I am not ripped and I am around 15% bodyfat.  I am still working out, but not as much and my eating is suffering.  I have a nice bootie now  and my breasts are shapely again.  (Just in case anyone wondered )
I love and miss you all but I have to focus on my school because IT is my future!


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

*Thanks for stopping by Jeanie !!!! xooxox*


----------



## shutupntra1n (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Jeanie! 
You came across my mind and I was wondering where you had been. I figured you just got busy. Hope everything is going good for you. Great to here you are doing well in school. That's the most important thing for you right now  

Keep hittin the books woman!

Take care


----------

